# Michael jackson is dead!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Michael jackson died today, what do you think of the guy ? Do you like him or dislike him ?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think a like/dislike poll is appropriate, seeing as how the guy died today.....


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

he was an exellent performer in his day.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

IMHO he was a pervert. No tears shed here, sorry.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont really like him but i dont hate him


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no tears here either..
let us take a look at reality folks... michael jackson was a millionaire.. eccentric,, obsessed... perverse... gifted... and talented..
but he did little to benefit his fellow man..
think about all of the military people that die protecting our freedoms around the world..
the police and firefighters the die right here at home.. why is it i don't see folks making threads about their passing????
anybody see any threads about teachers passing away??
we need to change our value systems...

i apologize for the rant...but i am kind of tired of seeing people worshipping criminals and lunatics..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree with Loha.

more over, he is dead. what difference will it make.

this thread is so wrong N0z. its just very very wrong.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I refuse to answer that poll. 'Like Michael Jackson yes/no' is far too simplistic.

Michael Jackson was a terrific singer and dancer. He entertained by the millions. Truly the 'King of Pop.' Many many hits, a legend in the entertainment business.

He also had a very disturbing personal life that included lots of very close, and possibly sexual, relationships with many young boys. No guilty convictions, lots of strange circumstances... I'm comfortable calling him a perv and a child molester.

Michael Jackson falls into the realm of celebrity that is the most difficult to sum up in a like / disklike. OJ was an incredible talent on the football field, but he probably killed his wife and he definitely robbed a bunch of people. Ted Kennedy, whether or not you agree with his politics, is one of our most senior political leaders; the dead girl from the Chappaquidick incident will never leave his side. Phil Spector made some incredible records but might have killed a girlfriend or two...


----------



## twitchyme (Jun 26, 2009)

Micheal Jackson- As an entertainer he is up there with the greats, as a singer dancer creative innovator, leaving a back catalogue of music that is still great and relavant, and a pleasure to listen to.
On a personal level, an enigma, what is myth and whats the reality of the man
obviously self obcessed, child like, gentle, was he a child abuser, not proven in court, yet damming accusations against him, whilst his family and friends who are decent people remained loyal and defended him, so who knows.
Like many entertainers we do not know their characters or personal lives, in part due to the total inconsistency of the media when profiling them.
Still he has left great music, which we can choose to listen to or not.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Zakk said:


> I agree with Loha.
> 
> more over, he is dead. what difference will it make.
> 
> this thread is so wrong N0z. its just very very wrong.


i dont see how its wrong zakk i was just asking if you like him or not ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

N0z,

How would you like it if you died and i started a thread asking people if they liked you or not? 

He is dead. The question of like and dislike ceases to exist when he left this world. Many of us grew up listening to his music. his lack contributions and his aledged behaviour shouldnt deminish the fact that he is after a human being, worthy of being love and the capacity to love another human 

To each of us, he may have meant a lot of different things.

Repect him for being a human.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He was an odd one, to be sure.
So wonderfully odd...

Well, the line is fine indeed between genius and madness, and MJ was sadly no exception.


----------



## pikecichlid (May 8, 2009)

micheal jackson is an idoit he turned himself into a freak i mean like really though who would like a freak?


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Zakk said:


> Repect him for being a human.


Sorry, I've go no respect for child molesters. I didn't lose any sleep last night hearing that he's gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

ivwarrior said:


> Sorry, I've go no respect for child molesters. I didn't lose any sleep last night hearing that he's gone.


ummm weird. i dont belive any court finding him guilty of any of those charges. unless you held a special court and found him guilty then yea or you personally were molested by him as a child or even as an adult.

dont run your mouth of on rumors or hearsays dude! its not decent.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty comfortable saying that MJ did something pervy with someone under the age of 18 at some point. I realize that he was never convicted, but he entered some multi-million dollar out-of-court deals with a a few too many people for me to believe that nothing uncool ever went down.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Would he have paid out 22 mil if he was totally innocent? I think not. BTW OJ was guilty as sin too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

paying some the money they want rather than have the court order you to do it is simpler. 

if those kids were really molested, how can money help easy the trauma? please! thats a load of crock. they wanted money and not to see justice being done so they sued. he paid them and they with drew the case.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Zakk said:


> ummm weird. i dont belive any court finding him guilty


His paying off the family to shut them up was enough of an admission of guilt.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ Agreed.

Money can't buy back the innocence of a child, but it is often the way we handle malfeasance in our society. And when you are talking about the sums that MJ forked over, there is no question that he was buying silence for something.

Add to the money the confluence of circumstantial evidence: multiple accusations, admission of sleeping in the same bed as kids, candy rooms, menageries, the strange relationships with young child actors, the works. Something unorthodox was going down.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not really. Things can get pretty complicated in legal matters, especially in California, and sometimes it's better to pay a settlement than to have a whole slew of vultures coming along with their own suits based on differing angles. For years.

It may sound strange, but I don't really think he was quite as guilty as most people think. Oh, sure, he slept with little kids, no doubt. However, most of his life was spent in a weird regression to childhood, and for a guy who used to share his childhood bed with numerous siblings, that probably seemed normal to him. Just a thought.

As for OJ, I figured that one out a very long time ago. Again, it happened in California where the laws are screwy, so he was forced to plea not guilty to the whole thing. In many other states, he could have simply told the truth and walked away free as a tragic hero of a sort instead of a pariah.

The jury could not convict him because the evidence just wasn't there to do it. It was obvious that something happened, but all of the pieces just didn't add up; no theory ever put forth fit all of the evidence; every time something wrecked everything. Well, I found one that _does_ fit all the evidence. I'm pretty sure that it is indeed what must have happened, but since California law is sorely lacking in common sense or justice, he couldn't admit it. Here, then, is the very, very, very short version:

1- OJ & Nichole finally get divorced. Everybody knows it, especially in the restaurant where she ate & drank & celebrated.
2- A waiter also knows it. She flirts with him, or he at least thinks so. She has a reputation for being a legendary slut, and now she's single and celebrating.
3- Nicole leaves her glasses in the place and goes home.
4- The waiter grabs the glasses and drives some 45 minutes to her house, just to give them back to her. Yeah.. sure he does. That sort of thing happens all the time, right?

5- OJ comes home. Divorce is final. He comes to grab a few things. He, too, is a pretty happy guy right about now that everything is finally done. He's got places to be and people to see, and doesn't plan on staying very long.
6- OJ sees something strange on the front porch.
7- It's Nicole! Dead!
8- He hears a noise, and sees a guy with a knife, covered in blood and giggling like an idiot.
9- He yells "HEY!" and gives chase around the side of the house, as Kato Kaelin's testimony supports.
10- He catches the guy, and they get into a tussle. OJ gets cut on the hand, and then it's ON, beeotch!
11- Nichole's killer gets killed by OJ.

12- Later arrested, OJ forevermore says repeatedly that he didn't kill Nichole. He never claims to have never killed Goldman. ( except that once by the not guilty plea )


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

the man is dead and gone. who ever got the money and settlement are quite happy. let him rest in peace.


----------

